# Another fake hits Ebay



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Colnago EPS Roadbike | eBay


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

How can you tell it's a fake?


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

serial #
No headset retainer
Wrong seat clamp.
Aluminum BB insert


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

A lot more than that one...I think I counted 3 right now on the EPS/C59 sites for ebay. I tried to get the lister to remove one of them but he insisted it was legit...even after I contacted Colnago-usa and had the serial # checked out. He is based out of CA but his "boss" lists things from Louisiana also. Clearly, "gray market" items with totally bogus serial numbers. After a confrontation, he claimed he was a pro rider in Italy for some years and certainly he'd be able to spot a "fake" Colnago. I finally gave up and sent the link to Colnago-usa. He stripped the bike down to a frame and it now is still appearing as an EPS Nero size 57. He also took delight in telling me it was sold like 6 weeks ago and to please leave him alone...yet here it is, still appearing on the Bay (serial #30085, not even correct format for Colnago). Oh well, buyers beware. Now he's got a new ID and is from San Clemente CA.
Other fake is also an EPS from Louisiana (size 54 trad I think) and a C59 from Louisiana. These guys are clearly dealing in 2010/2011 and later models from China and are buying up a lot of these frames. If you check their other items you will see a lot of similar descriptions on other bikes as well. Claims of "floor stock" and demos, slight scratching on frames...all due to shipping bulk frames improperly protected from each other in shipping. It's a shame that these guys are permitted to prey on less savvy buyers, but I have no definitive proof and have not contacted Ebay. They simply change their IDs and either build the bikes up or strip them them down to suit their needs and thereby list a "new" item which looks different from the previous manifestation.
I looked at dozens of their listed items and the descriptions were remarkably similar. That was an immediate tip off. Then there was the 10% non-refundable committed payment or the 20% restocking fee for returns. Either way, they come out ahead. Frames cost $800-900 and they sell for $2300-3000. Big tip off: when you ask for serial number they will always act defensively then fiercely defend their product despite clear and definitive evidence to the contrary. Very unsavory types. All I can say is be wary of late model EPS/C59 versions (mostly fakes are 2010 and later) and always verify serial numbers with Colnago prior to purchase.


----------

